# Panthers PreSeason thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sat 8/11 Houston Texans 7:00 pm 
Fri 8/17 Miami Dolphins 8:00 pm
Sun 8/26 @ New York Jets 8:00 pm 
Thu 8/30 @ Pittsburgh Steelers 7:30 pm

Preseason football is pretty boring, but at least it is football. Panthers have lots of issues to address if they are going to make a jump in the standings this year. The Offensive line and the Defense are pretty much 1A and 1B to me. Of course the defense is a bigger problem because the only place we have real strength is in the linebacking positions and those guys have not lined up for many snaps recently. The d line and the secondary both have more holes than Swiss Cheese. In fact the secondary is a lot more hole than cheese.​


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

LB was supposed to be our strength last year, but it ended up the biggest weakness with the injuries. Hopefully, this season will not be as unfortunate, and then we can really assess where the Dline and the secondary stand. One thing to keep in mind is that besides Gamble, Edwards (who was out all of last year), and Charles Johnson, EVERYONE in those units is very, very young (and even Gamble and CJ aren't exactly considering retirement anytime soon). If a couple of guys take the next step, which is very possible, the defense goes from disappointing to where it was a few years ago (above average). Based on reports, Kuechly is supposedly a monster in the making, and every bit worth a top 10 pick, despite the lack of value for a 4-3 WLB (I know he had slightly higher value due to his ability to play multiple positions, but he's playing 4-3 WLB for us). Would love to follow up Cam's OROY performance with Luke winning DROY.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Might have just been first game jitters but that first drive was terrible. 2nd possession went better but still didn't produce a TD Should go a little smoother Friday

I'm pumped for Kuechly, we FINALLY have an answer for TE's and Jimmy Graham being in our division makes it more then worth it. O-line and D-line didn't look good at all last night though. We allowed probably 6-7 sacks and were getting run over all night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I fell asleep in the second quarter. I liked what I saw from Louis Murphy. He looks like he can be the Number 2 receiver. Our line play was just ugly, but Kuechly was everywhere. Really don't take much away from it. I am ready to kick it off for real, but we need to solve a couple hundred problems between now and then.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know if you saw the Joe Adams return then. Felt weird to actually get excited on a punt return instead of just scared for a fumble










didn't work LINK


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We have had a decent start to this game. Couldn't block well on a couple of short yardage run plays, but we have moved the ball well.

Smitty in his first altercation of the year and we get an unsportsmanlike on the defender.

These refs look like they got stagefright. 

Damn that was a bullet pass. First and goal at the 1

Jonathan cashes it in


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Both 1st teams looked a lot better, it was probably due to who we were playing more than anything though. Can't see dolphins doing too well after last night.

Gettis better get back quick or Murphy's gonna take all his reps. He was working well with Cam in the time he had.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah the Texans just dominated us in the trenches. It was very unsettling as it reinforces the doubts about our line play. Miami didn't have the horses to exploit our weaknesses like they did. I wish this game meant something, but right now it looks like we are going to be good enough to beat weak teams and we're going to struggle against good ones.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Smith out tonight with an infection in his foot. Kind of a bleh game so far, not any more enthused about our line play than I had been. We're going to get mauled by good d lines I am afraid.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow the ref just totally screwed up the spot on that punt. The Jets punt returner had his back foot on the ten and his front foot inside the eleven. How can you be that far off spotting the ball on a fair catch?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good drive to end the half after Munnerlyn was gifted an interception. Hopefully Stewart is alright though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never thought Munnerlyn was any good at his job, but he definitely seems to be lucky. He seems to get all his picks giftwrapped.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I know it was against the Jets anemic offense, but I loved what I saw from a few key members of the defense in the game. Charles Johnson and Chris Gamble were fairly disappointing, but Kuechly (who has been the model of consistency thus far in the preseason) was constantly around the football, which many took note of. But so was Greg Hardy. No sacks, but some batted balls, key tackles, and hurries. He also just slammed Sanchez back into the turf with one arm when the Jets went for it on 4th and 1 for the stop (should have been a turnover on downs, but was a terrible spot). James Anderson was also everywhere. He has to be the best #4 linebacker in the league--and we're not even a 3-4. Why is he #4 and not #3? Cuz of Thomas ****ing Davis. Barely saw the field, but looked every bit the pro-bowler he would've been if not for his injuries. I know he won't see too many snaps this season, and we're not going to rely on him staying healthy (unlike the last few years, when we've had no contingency plans), but he can still play at an extremely high level. Really hope he can play the full season. More for his own confidence and mindset and not necessarily for his impact on the team.

Less impressed with the offense. Silatolu is good when he knows who to block, but on blitz packages or when he's asked to block on the 2nd level, he never seems to give a bump to the man in front of him, forcing the RB to pick up a massive lineman. I think Aminu's ceiling is very, very high, and I have liked much of what I've seen from him, but he's going to have some growing pains. Bell has been better than he was last year, but it's preseason. Jury is still out on him. Hangartner has regressed. Kalil needs to pick it up as well, which I'm sure he will.

And Rivera, ****ing cut Ajirotutu already. He's a scrub and he better not make the roster. Smith, Lafell and Murphy all are far better. Gettis should be, but who knows where he stands with his injury situation. Pilares and Adams better make the roster because they offer much more upside than Tutu, and even immediate value (both can contribute in the return game). Frankly, I'd rather keep Armanti over Tutu also, because I'd rather have a project than a useless veteran.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's the news on Stewart They are calling it a twisted ankle with a 'bit of a sprain'. That doesn't sound as bad as it could have been, but still I could live without it. He's out against the Steelers, but that game is going to be backupalooza so it isn't a big deal. Tolbert was seen icing his knee and they are saying it's a bruised knee and not to worry.

Congrats to Ryan Kalil on the birth of his 2nd Child Sunday morning.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mare's gone. Don't have much to say about Medlock just have to hope he gets better at kickoffs.

Loved seeing TD back as well, been awhile since we've seen him The pass deflection in the end zone he had was great coverage. Just hope we keep his snap count low so he can stay healthy. Not gonna lie either, Kuechly has already looked like our best defensive player this preseason. Pairing him with Beason should be fun to watch.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mare never missed a field goal unless it really mattered. At least that's what I would think after looking at his percentages from last year. What was he like 22-27? It seems like every kick he missed cost us a win though. It was disgusting after you go your whole life knowing John Kasay was like death and taxes in the clutch.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone who watched tonight's game can tell us all about it. My brother said Clausen looked good and my reaction was that it's too bad Clausen can't play in a league filled with other guys who are waiting on the Turk or barely able to stand on the sidelines of an NFL field.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah only thing I saw was Medlock missing the potential game winner from like 50+ out. Not much to gain from it most of our roster battles were people I'd never heard of. Guess Armanti made some strides in the game though.

Just glad were done with the practice and are close to actually playing again.


----------

